# Our loader rocks



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

We had our first snow of the year, and what a storm it was, 20+ inches in most of our service area. Our Hyundai 740-3 was an animal. With our 14ft folding pusher we moved it from site to site and then stacked and loaded out snow for 5 days. BEST PURCHASE EVER! Anyone who needs a loader, I'd fully reccomend the Hyundai loaders as comfortable, powerful and certainly econimical. We bill the same as a guy with a CAT and paid considerably less.......


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

How is the parts availability compared to Cat, Deere, Case, Volvo, or Komatsu though?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

We have a local Hyundai dealer here and it's been around for many years. Glad the loader worked very well for you, not sure I could buy one but wouldn't knock someone who did.


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

When the snow gets deep the loaders really shine.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Ed,
Good to hear that the foldable pusher worked out so well for you. I was thinking of you the other day wondering how that thing worked. I'd buy another Hyundai in a second if I needed one....They are a workhorse thats for sure and for the $ you can't beat them! Especially if you just use them for snow.

Johnny, parts a very easily available as they have cummings engines and mine has a clark tranny....


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Mick,

Thanks Again for the lead on that pusher. It really has worked out very well.

The loader really made this storm for us, we'll bill more than hallf of our purchase price on this one event.


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

> we'll bill more than hallf of our purchase price on this one event


now your problem will be actually getting paid. Big bills are hard to collect. Glad to hear your machine worked out so good.


----------



## bsieb (Dec 19, 2010)

What is the contact info for the dealer in NJ, my buddy is going to look into this for a new loader. I am in central NJ.


----------



## cf1128 (Jan 14, 2009)

forestfireguy;1177773 said:


> We had our first snow of the year, and what a storm it was, 20+ inches in most of our service area. Our Hyundai 740-3 was an animal. With our 14ft folding pusher we moved it from site to site and then stacked and loaded out snow for 5 days. BEST PURCHASE EVER! Anyone who needs a loader, I'd fully reccomend the Hyundai loaders as comfortable, powerful and certainly econimical. We bill the same as a guy with a CAT and paid considerably less.......


We have 2, an '07 and an '08. We only use them for snow. I think they are excellent machines, very nice for what they are. I prefer JD but like you said... considerably less, actually a ton less.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

cf1128;1190874 said:


> We have 2, an '07 and an '08. We only use them for snow. I think they are excellent machines, very nice for what they are. I prefer JD but like you said... considerably less, actually a ton less.


Like how much are we talking with something comparable to a 544? I know a new 544 around here is around 150k.


----------



## NFDDJS (Sep 22, 2009)

I am looking at a new Hyundai 740-9 loader and it is loaded with everything you can think of having even michellen X Snoplus Radial at $3100 a tire and it is $114,900 and that is it dropped off at my front door.

I have always been a cat guy but I just sold my Cat 930 it need to go and they best deal I could find for another Cat 930 was $162,000 loaded the same as the Hyundai 740-9 loader. If that doesnt sell you Cat only wanted to give me a 12 month 500 hour warranty and Hyundai comes with a 3 year 4500 hour warranty at no added cost and it is only $800 for another year and 1500 hours.


----------



## ponderosa (Jan 8, 2006)

i have a hyundai i also have a volvo i really like the volvo


----------

